# Work Sharp 3000



## Graybeard (Apr 19, 2018)

My sharpening skills are terrible. I have a bit of a shake so it's difficult to find the bevel on a chisel and hold it in the right position. After looking around I'm considering a work sharp 3000. I'd use it mostly for chisels and plane irons. Curious if anyone has any thoughts or experience with it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2018)

I have the one for cutlery, it is awesome. I wouldn't mind getting the 3000 but $200 is real steep for that thing...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2018)

@Blueglass has one.... I think.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 19, 2018)

Sears was doing a clearance I got mine for $50. It does work very well but I go through a lot of paper.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 19, 2018)

I have one and like it, but you'll go through a lot of sandpaper discs. And if you buy their discs, it's expensive. I'm looking to do this for mine. The diamond discs can be had from Amazon for about $10/each, which for the life you'll get from one, should yield a very significant savings over using sandpaper. If you need links for the diamond discs from Amazon, let me know and I'll look them up later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ClintW (Apr 19, 2018)

That's cool! Why not simply build the whole unit at that point. Seems pretty simple I guess.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 19, 2018)

ClintW said:


> That's cool! Why not simply build the whole unit at that point. Seems pretty simple I guess.



I had actually planned to do that. I saw where someone had taken a cheapie 8" benchtop drill press and mounted it upside down and used that as the platform he built off of. I gave thought to doing that with a cheapie 8" drill press I was upgrading from, but I got a second hand Work Sharp 3000 for a price I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Rich P. (Apr 19, 2018)

I also have a worksharp and it is a good tool for sharpening all sorts of chisels and planes. It is pretty simple to use and it is also forgiving as the disc spins a lot slower than standard grinders.

RichP


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks for the information. Hey Matt, is this what you were talking about 
Great link BTW, thanks


----------



## Sprung (Apr 19, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks for the information. Hey Matt, is this what you were talking about
> Great link BTW, thanks



Amazon link doesn't work, but this is one of the ones I was looking at getting. I plan to get several, ranging from 120grit to 1200grit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 19, 2018)

I have the 3000, Use it quite a bit, I buy automotive sticky back paper and just cut the hole in the middle after application

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Myles (May 19, 2018)

I have one and it's pretty good. Go to Stumpy Nubs website and see all of the info he has, he made a stand/jig/cabinet that is on my list of to do. he will sell the plan for $5






http://www.stumpynubs.com/worksharp-3000-tips.html

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Graybeard (May 23, 2018)

Thanks, made one and it's really nice to be able to store everything in one place. I'm having trouble flattening the back of the chisel. Its hard for me to hold it flat on the spinning disk. May just use another stone to do the flattening.


----------

